# GPU-Z v0.1.5 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## yaji (Dec 19, 2007)

Still shows 12 ROPs on my 7600GT... and it shows too many shader units.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

i circled the probs and the correct filrates are on the other SS


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 19, 2007)

no problems with my 7300gt


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

it seems nvidia cards are having the most problems with gpu-z... interesting.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> it seems nvidia cards are having the most problems with gpu-z... interesting.



thats like saying Ati cards seem to be having the most oc'ing issues its completly pointless w1z is working on it and it will get fixed...though i wonder did he fix AtiTool so that HD series cores can be oc'd correctly?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

cdawall said:


> thats like saying Ati cards seem to be having the most oc'ing issues its completly pointless w1z is working on it and it will get fixed...though i wonder did he fix AtiTool so that HD series cores can be oc'd correctly?



right, i know he's working on it, but for every gpu-z problem with an ati card i've seen like 5 nvidia problems.
not trying to start a flame war, just stating an observation.


----------



## WOutZoR (Dec 19, 2007)

GPU-Z detects crossfire as Disabled, but its Enabled in CCC


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

WOutZoR said:


> GPU-Z detects crossfire as Disabled, but its Enabled in CCC



known vista problem.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> right, i know he's working on it, but for every gpu-z problem with an ati card i've seen like 5 nvidia problems.
> not trying to start a flame war, just stating an observation.



yea thats true...wait look its pretty close right now 2NV and 1ati prob


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

cdawall said:


> yea thats true...wait look its pretty close right now 2NV and 1ati prob



lol, for 0.1.5, i was counting all versions!


----------



## WOutZoR (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> known vista problem.



Whoa! Quick reply 
Any chance of knowing when this problem is solved? I didn't have it in older versions


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, for 0.1.5, i was counting all versions!



i know i was being sarcastic


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2007)

dont trust statistics .. one possible reason could be that more people use nvidia so the problems are detected more often. or the nvidia people are more report-happy and the ati users are lazy? etc etc


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> or the nvidia people are more report-happy and the ati users are lazy?



hey! i resemble that remark!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 20, 2007)

Im running vista 64bit buisness edition and I got 2x 3850 in crossfire mode.  I know its enabled,  fps and all the other goodies prove it.  When I load any of the gpu-z's it still shows it as disabled.  Is this a bug?  they worked fine in windows xp 32bit,  just not in vista 64bit.  Funny thing is I couldnt get crossfire to work in xp but gpu-z said it was enabled.


----------



## chapi (Dec 20, 2007)

On WinXP SP2:
I have: Palit Radeon x1550 Sonic (256mb ddr3 [600/1000])

New Version Shows that it is a HIS card.
Also i'm not able to save the bios file.


----------



## Advanced (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

I have the same problem, I can't save the Bios file...


----------



## bumbar (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the same problem with my 1950gt


----------



## Elijah86 (Dec 20, 2007)

865g chipset is showing DDR2 memory.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 20, 2007)

Elijah86 said:


> 865g chipset is showing DDR2 memory.



and you have ddr1 ?


----------



## Elijah86 (Dec 20, 2007)

yes it max is ddr400


----------



## chapi (Dec 21, 2007)

Screenshot of the i865 bug


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2007)

i865 will correctly report DDR in next version


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2007)

bios extraction on r4xx and similar fixed too


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 21, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> bios extraction on r4xx and similar fixed too



Are you sure? I can save the BIOS file with AtiTool, but with GPU-Z I couldn't


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2007)

fixed in NEXT version (0.1.6), once its released


----------



## flashmax (Dec 22, 2007)

*GPU-Z + ATI Tray Tools = PC Hangs*

Hello! Computer hangs when starting GPU-Z with ATI Tray Tools 3D Renderer running in a background  
But when i start GPU-Z after starting 3D Renderer in ATT everything is ok.


----------



## revin (Dec 23, 2007)

You got my Bliss+ to the correct 90nm, thank you
Still has wrong die size tho. should be die size 196 mm2, and should be GDDR3
I have no[both] fillrates either.
No ROP's also
Thanks again for all the hard work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
      BIOS Version                                      5.71.22.12.03
      GPU Code Name                                     G71GSAGP
      PCI Device                                        10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
      Transistors                                       278 million
      Process Technology                                90 nm
      Die Size                                          196 mm2
      Bus Type                                          AGP 8x @ 8x
      Memory Size                                       512 MB
      GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)                      600 MHz  (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 20%)
      GPU Clock (Shader Domain)                         600 MHz  (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 20%)
      GPU Clock (ROP Domain)                            600 MHz  (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 20%)
      RAMDAC Clock                                      400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   20
      TMU Per Pipeline                                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    7  (v3.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     20  (v3.0)
      DirectX Hardware Support                          DirectX v9.0c
      Pixel Fillrate                                    12000 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    12000 MTexel/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          GDDR3
      Bus Width                                         256-bit
      Real Clock                                        801 MHz (DDR)  (original: 700 MHz, overclock: 14%)
      Effective Clock                                   1602 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         50.1 GB/s

    nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
      Standard 2D                                       GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 801 MHz
      Low-Power 3D                                      GPU: 575 MHz, Memory: 801 MHz
      Performance 3D                                    GPU: 600 MHz, Memory: 801 MHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 23, 2007)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Im running vista 64bit buisness edition and I got 2x 3850 in crossfire mode.  I know its enabled,  fps and all the other goodies prove it.  When I load any of the gpu-z's it still shows it as disabled.  Is this a bug?  they worked fine in windows xp 32bit,  just not in vista 64bit.  Funny thing is I couldnt get crossfire to work in xp but gpu-z said it was enabled.



i have the same problem in vista 64 with all of my cards when run in sli. i have 2x8800ultra's, 2 8800gtx's, and 2x8800gt's. EVERY version of gpu-z so far has had this problem.


----------



## Riptor (Dec 23, 2007)

*Actual number of pixel shaders*

I've tested my X800GTO Sapphire 256/256DDR3 with bios mod. After the bios mod it has increased core/memory frequencies and 4 more Pixel Shaders (total of 16). GPU-Z still reports them as 12. I have tested it with numerous tools to be shure if there are really 16 PS - yes they are. 

p.s. thanks to malware for the quick support.


----------



## kwasior500 (Dec 24, 2007)

*bug*

look

it shows not only the 12 ROPS on G73, but 18PxShaders also! ;d


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2007)

Riptor said:


> I've tested my X800GTO Sapphire 256/256DDR3 with bios mod. After the bios mod it has increased core/memory frequencies and 4 more Pixel Shaders (total of 16). GPU-Z still reports them as 12. I have tested it with numerous tools to be shure if there are really 16 PS - yes they are.
> 
> p.s. thanks to malware for the quick support.



can you submit a validation result please


----------



## 68Olds (Dec 29, 2007)

I am running the Folding@Home GPU graphical client on my x1900XT.  I ran GPUz v0.1.5 & F@H crashed.  After a little searching, I see it occured in v0.09 too.

Edit:  This was in the F@H_log...


> [17:45:43] mdrun_gpu returned 50
> [17:45:43] GPU was interrupted
> [17:45:43] Folding@home Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
> [17:45:48] CoreStatus = 66 (102)
> ...


----------



## Riptor (Dec 30, 2007)

*here*



W1zzard said:


> can you submit a validation result please



Here it is:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gx456/


----------



## FilipM (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here. 

I have a 7800GT and when I start up GPU-Z, V 0.1.5 sometimes, I get a message of something saying, cannot start driver or what so ever, (can't remember right now) and sometimes, it just doesn't start, it looks like loading but nothing shows up, PC slows down, "START" button doesn't work, so I am forced to do a "hard" restart.

Plus when it does show up, it shows the stock memory clock as 500 MHz, where it should be 1000, and where it shows the OC'ed values, it's ok. Here's my validation

Apart from these things, it rocks 

PS. Happy new year!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I have a 7800GT and when I start up GPU-Z, V 0.1.5 sometimes, I get a message of something saying, cannot start driver or what so ever, (can't remember right now) and sometimes, it just doesn't start, it looks like loading but nothing shows up, PC slows down, "START" button doesn't work, so I am forced to do a "hard" restart.
> 
> ...



update your forceware drivers


----------



## FilipM (Jan 1, 2008)

I've tried that and still the same... I'll try tomorrow again and post a picture.


EDIT...I've searched for other validations as well and here's one from another guy (hope you don't mind me posting it here): 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mkfzv/

The same as I said, he runs newer drivers. I am keeping these cos they seem to be the best for gaming.


----------



## molnart (Jan 2, 2008)

a little cosmetical glitch:
my card was made by PowerColor and not HIS:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nhdph/


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 13, 2008)

hey guys. i dont know if its CCC overdrive or if its GPUZ. i ran the auto overclocking thing in CCC and i reached 688/945. i preserve clocks and also set for only 3d applications. i open fear and minimize to run gpuz. i notice i'm running at stock clocks of 621/900. my drivers are 7.12, OS is XPx64. GPUZ version is 1.5. any ideas as to whats the problem?


----------



## molnart (Jan 13, 2008)

If you look closer to the CCC settings you'll notice that the higher clock settings are used only in 3D mode


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 13, 2008)

i knoe, thats y i opend fear and minimized it. how am i supposed to check my clock with gpuz with out minimizing?


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 13, 2008)

Run Rivatuner hardware monitoring in the background, you'll see the clock changes in the graphs.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW. thanks man, it worked like a charm. only issue is that the graphs aren't working but i don't care about that. thanks  






P.S. my pci express freq is set at 107Mhz. clocks are with no change to bios or voltages


----------



## primus1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ATI Mobility Radeon X1900*

There should be 36 Pixel / 8 Vertex Shaders and GPU should be M59.


----------



## YURETS (Jan 16, 2008)

Don`t recognize Intel G31 Integrated GPU
MB - ASUS P5KPL-VM


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Radeon Xpress 1150 chipset in my laptop, and it's memory is shared with the main memory, which is DDR2. However, GPU-Z reports SDR instead of DDR2 as the type of memory.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 18, 2008)

about 50% of the time I launch GPUZ with Caty 8.1 drivers it freezes my system..


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 18, 2008)

BFG 7950GTOC. Not reporting all values. Vista Ultimate x64






Heres a validation if it helps /me shrugs

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wsnxa/


EDIT: Something I didnt mention, I am running Omega drivers. That may make a difference?


----------



## Crazyhorse (Jan 20, 2008)

I m not sure if that is a bug or not but I have the HD 2900 Pro 256bit Version. I loaded a different Bios with more Voltage everything else is the same but it doesn't show the current clock speed if overclocked through ATi Tool or Riva Tuner. It just shows the default. 

I m going to make a post about that HD 2900 Pro where you can see it on the screenshot i took.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 20, 2008)

Its a bug I think mate. The posts on other forums show the oc values with some cards show, I know it works for the 3870, as I have seen the OC values present in both RT and gpuZ


----------



## harris47 (Jan 23, 2008)

*8800 GTX shown as "disabled" in SLI BOX--when clearly enabled*

In the NVIDIA DISPLAY DROP DOWN BOX, it states that NVIDIA SLI--is "disabled " but it is not . Not in the Nvidia control panel and not when I enable the green bars during a game. Please explain why GPU-Z states that it is "Disabled"? Thank you. 

Sincerely, 

H. Jones


----------

